# Electronic, electrical & wire/cable supply sites & links



## videobruce

I just read a thread regarding where to get basic electrical items. It was cable & toggle switches. The source was Radio Shack. After shaking my head since that would be one of the last places I would go due to price and poor selection, I decided to provide a list of sites where one can get almost anything they need without paying through the nose. 

Working retail for a number of years many years ago, including RS, I can tell you that is not where to go. Neither is Home Depot (I shop there all the time, but not for any of this), Lowes or any other hardware like store. Yes, they are usually convenient, but you will pay for it.
Have said that, I also have worked for an electronics manufacture and have dealt with many mail order companies purchasing components, wire, cable & special components over the years.

What I look for, depending on my needs are companies that buy up overstock and discontinued items are a fraction of the original cost. This is usually a large savings, but the selection varies and is not intensive. The first group of links fits into this category;
http://www.mpja.com/
http://www.allelectronics.com/
https://www.bgmicro.com/login.aspx

The next category is bulk wire. Copper is not cheap, cabling costs have risen considerable in the past 10 years. What I look for is stranded speaker wire with thinner, clear insulation for most wiring jobs unless I need single conductor and a specific color. I also like using 20 gauge, but it is harder to find. 18 & 22 are very common, 20 is not. It's a compromise between the two when you need more than 22 which is small and 18 which might be somewhat bulky depending on the application;
http://www.cablewholesale.com/shop/bulk-cable.htm
http://www.waytekwire.com/wps/portal/en/products

Next are individual electronic components. Transistors, capacitors, diodes, IC's, etc. The two main players are Mouser & Digikey. Both are huge supply houses for just about anything electronic;
http://www.mouser.com/search/default.aspx
http://www.digikey.com/product-search/en
http://www.onlinecomponents.com/productsearch.aspx

Lastly, here are other sources that carry a assortment of items;
http://www.web-tronics.com/electronic-parts-and-general-supplies
http://nteinc.com/

Please note, many of these sites also carry other items that cross over into the other categories. I tried to group them together as best as possible. Also note, while some might be great at one line of products, they might be the opposite at another. If anyone can add to the list, please do so.


----------



## waltr

Pretty good list that includes a few of my favorites.
Here are some more:
Category 1:
http://www.hosfelt.com/

Category 3:
http://www.jameco.com/webapp/wcs/st...splay?storeId=10001&catalogId=10001&langId=-1


----------



## videobruce

Thanks for those. I have dealt with both, but didn't include them (along with a dozens of others) for various reasons. Hosfelt needs to re-work their web site and add photos of more items. No, you don't need a photo of a resister, but switches, connectors and various other items need photos. Choosing a few categories left me more unimpressed. Stranded wire for example only had eight items. NiMH batteries had *nothing*. I haven't seen their catalog in a few years, but the last one I have is better than their web site and makes ordering easier.

Jameco has a large selection, but their prices seem higher on many items. Especially power supplies, even cheap 'bricks' are high. On the other hand, they have decent prices for LED's.

It's doubtful one source would have everything you want and the lowest prices. Compromise is needed to weight between selection and/or price with shipping in mind. Buying a handful of items from two or three vendors will cost you more in shipping.

One thing I didn't add is *always buy extras* (spares). Why? 
Simple; if one (or more) are defective, go bad, or you 'goof' and have to replace the item. It's no fun if you have four of something and you find you need five. Besides, there are always future projects.


----------



## T-Man

Thanks for the links. Purchasing is always a juggle of convience and price. :thumbsup:


----------



## txdyna65

Thanks for the links Bruce and waltr, Ive been looking around for a good place to buy switches for my turnouts, and since Im on the subject, will the link below be the right switch to use? I will be using tortoises. If not, can someone direct me to the switch I would need please. Thanks

http://www.mpja.com/DPDT-On-Off-On-Full-Sized-Toggle-Switch/productinfo/16087+SW/


----------



## videobruce

reserved


----------



## tr1

*Micro Switch Hardware Vendors*

video bruce, impressive control panel! 
If at all possible could you direct me to a supplier of micro switch hardware. For I too would like to upgrade my existing control panel that I built a few years ago. unfortunately it's a smaller panel hence the reason for smaller hardware. Your assistance in this area of model railroading is greatly appreciated.
Thank you very much.
Regards,tr1 
I'll be studying the above links for a while. Thank you!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I'm afraid that he hasn't been here since Feb., so I doubt he'll see this posting.


----------



## videobruce

There are no "micro" switches there. Where did you see the panel since there is no link here??


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

He lives!


----------



## videobruce

I didn't see your post when I replied. I have gotten derailed in a big way unfortunately. Everything has been on hold, but not forgotten. 

The humidity issues I was worried about regarding the area the layout is in (unfinished, stone wall foundation basement) do *not* exist. Expansion and contraction of track has *not* happened either. Unfortunately, those aren't the only things that haven't happened.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Life, it's what happens when you were making other plans.


----------



## wingnut163

http://www.allelectronics.com/

this place has a lot of what you need.


----------



## tr1

*mini momentary double pull double throw toggle switch?*

hey! videobruce,getting back to the electrical hardware supplier question. If at all possible,
Could you direct me to a supplier of mini toggle switches for a atlas style electrically controlled turnouts. What I'm looking for is a momentary toggle switch that returns to center which can be used to throw the turnout to the proper position. at this time I'm unsure of the proper definition. "mini- Momentary double pull double throw toggle switch" ?
Regards,
tr1


----------



## tr1

videobruce,
I hope all is well?


----------



## tr1

*Still searching for hardware*

thanks for the link 163
much appreciated!
Regards,
tr1


----------



## Zero Cool

Has anyone ever herd or ordered from these guys before?

http://www.prototypicalmodeltrains.com/product/CMR HOT-135


----------

